# Does oatmeal really increase milk supply?



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm asking because I've always had a precarious milk supply. Just exactly enough for my kids, but never extra, never could pump, and when I got sick it was touch and go. I never tried to do anything about it, because I am home and can nurse whenever I need to.

I'm in the pantry challenge and had a ton of oats and peanut butter in my pantry. My mom made up a batch of those no-bake cookies with oats, peanut butter and cocoa. I've been scarfing them down like crazy, they are so good.

Well, my breasts have never been so full ever! My son can hardly get down all this milk, he keeps getting sprayed all over the face! Could it really be just from eating oats? I'll admit, I've eaten close to 5-6 cookies a day for about a week (did I tell you they are really yummy?) Nothing else has changed, no extra feedings, no growth spurt, nothing.

heidi


----------



## Tiffanne (Jun 12, 2006)

My pediatrician for my daughter just told me to eat LOTS of oatmeal because it is good for milk production.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I work full time, so I pump. I get at least one more ounce a day just by eating a small bowl of instant oatmeal several hours earlier for breakfast.

Got a recipe for those cookies?


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

those cookies sound fabulous! if your mom wouldn't mind sharing the recipe...

oatmeal works great for me, too. i usually put some in my morning smoothie and it really increases my milk supply.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...I totally want that recipe.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Works every time for me! My mom made an amazing oatmeal cake last week, and my supply went way up.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

check this article out on oatmreal op!!

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/oatmeal.html


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

it was no help for me...but i know it helps in most cases. give it a try!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's the recipe







: (that's a drumroll)

2 cups sugar
1 stick butter
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup cocoa
3 cups oats uncooked
1 cup peanut butter

In a saucepan combine sugar, butter, milk and cocoa, bring to a boil on medium, stirring frequently, boil for 3 minutes while stirring.

Add in peanut butter and mix together.

Remove from heat. Stir in oats. Drop tbsps full on wax paper. Let stand till cool. Move to refridgerator to harden.

I store them in a covered container in the fridge. It keeps them the consistency of fudge with oats in it. Actually that's what they taste like, peanut buttery fudge with oatmeal in it.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

It does nothing for me.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

TOTALLY works for me. In fact, when I quit eating it I had a drop in my supply and it took me three weeks to figure out why. Now its back up where it should be.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe! Sounds yummy!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

It really helps me big time!!!!


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder how that'll go for those of us concerned about peanut butter... I want to try it but I'll be doing so without the PB in it. The recipe, I mean.

I've heard one too many times that eating peanut butter while breastfeeding contributes to peanut allergies. Anyone else heard this or able to put a lid on that concern once and for all?

I have researched and not found much, but I don't really like PB so much I can't do without it, so I haven't been eating it. I'd like to know it's fine to eat, though.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i bet almond or cashew butter would make a delicious substitute for peanut butter if you're concerned about allergies.

i actually prefer the taste of almond butter myself. yumm!!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i bet almond or cashew butter would make a delicious substitute for peanut butter if you're concerned about allergies.

i actually prefer the taste of almond butter myself. yumm!!

op, thanks for the delicious recipe.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow, _two_ cups of sugar?







:

Me, I'd be trying that with maybe half the sugar, and natural (ie, no sugar added) peanut butter.

You need something like the PB in there to act as a binder. Anything you normally use instead of that would probably work. We don't have a history of food allergies here, so I do not personally limit PB while nursing, and none of my kids are allergic to anything.

As far as oatmeal, it works quite well for me too. I have had times where I had to limit it because of discomfort, but when I was working I _had_ to eat it to pump even close to enough.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

You could definitely use any kind of nut butter. Actually the original recipe didn't even have peanut butter in it, but I had a bunch so we added it. I did use natural peanut butter. And you could easily cut down the sugar, they are plenty sweet.

I think it is very up in the air about peanut butter. I've heard if you have a family history of food allergies you should avoid, but if you don't it's us to you. We don't eat a lot of peanut butter, probably why I had 3 hidden jars in the pantry, but it did taste yummy.


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

these sound delicious!


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a similar recipe for those cookies (with peanut butter) and I adore those cookies. In fact, I made them weekly while I was on maternity leave.







(That would be why I didn't loose weight for more than 8 weeks too.)









Anyway, oatmeal has always worked for me too.

PS - did the cookies harden up for you when using natural pb? When I use natural, they always stay "sticky"


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll try my cashew butter.

And I use stevia instead of sugar, personally, so I dont' worry about the sugar content.







I have stevia that's in a base of fiber, so it acts like regular sugar, but adds fiber, too.

Love it!


----------



## tttiggerrr (May 28, 2005)

My DS is only 3 weeks old, but I noticed that it seems to make a difference. So I've been trying to eat some for breakfast each day to help establish my supply.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

Oatmeal give me quite a boost
Here is another good recipie - it's probly a little drier but still yummy

1/2cup honey
1/2cup nut or peabutter (here in Canada there is a product called "NO NUTS PEABUTTER" it tasted like a natral PB made from roasted nuts - has a roasted flavor but still good - I use it anywhere I would use real PB(my older DD is alergic to nuts)
2cups quickcook oatmeal - you can use large flake but it's a little dry.
Mix all ingredients together in a dish, form into balls
Best stored in the freezer (this is good for 2 reasons - keeps them firm and slows the eating of them)
Makes about 25-30 balls at 50cal a peice so you will want to eat them slow and savor them.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

did anyone try that recipe w/ less sugar?


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

It's funny that I would come here and find this post today. I have always been a little skeptical about oatmeal affecting supply to the degree that people report it does until I experienced it recently. My mom made a batch of oatmeal cookies and I ate 2-3 a day for about a week and my supply has never been stronger! I was able to pump about two ounces more than usual every day. This really took away a lot of the stress and anxiety that I usually have about keeping up with my daughter's demand while working.
Anyway, I am wondering if anyone has the oatmeal muffin recipe that was going around a while back. I can't remember if I saw it in Breastfeeding Challenges, Breastfeeding, or working mamas- if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated.

Angela


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peilover010202* 

PS - did the cookies harden up for you when using natural pb? When I use natural, they always stay "sticky"

They weren't hardening very well just sitting out, so that's why we put them in the fridge and kept them there. I think they taste better slightly chilled anyway.


----------



## mom2five (Jul 19, 2006)

I tried it with just 1 cup of sugar and they were great!


----------

